# Salt dog spinner



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Salt dog spinner for sale ,works good$200.00. Call 313-443-7067


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Is this still available? 
Text me if it is...I’ll come and get it.

734-626-0974


----------

